

Dad Photoshopped Ewoks Into His Family Pictures to Convince Kids Ewoks Are Real - inshane
http://gizmodo.com/5843037/a-dad-photoshopped-ewoks-into-his-family-pictures-to-convince-his-kids-ewoks-were-real

======
sandroyong
Very cool. As a father myself, I can relate. It's really touches me when a
simple thing like this (with all of our tech at hand) can just influence our
children for the better.

I also used photoshop to replace my daughter making a funny face in our Xmas
picture with another shot a few frames back. Voila...everyone got their Xmas
cards and no one was the wiser.

------
zobzu
", I think I'm pretty much going to brainwash them into thinking stuff "
scares me.

